# ¿Diagrama del ECU computadora VW 1600?



## rafatv (Ago 2, 2013)

Parece que hay modelos diferentes según el año, la marca...
Quiero limitarme al modelo sedan (vocho) 1994
1.- marca
2.- modelo
3.- diagrama
4.- características
5.- deficiencias y propiedades ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2013)

busca por *Digiplus del Volkswagen Sedan*
suerte


----------



## maddC (Ago 10, 2013)

si me das el modelo especifico de la ecu te mando el pinout...


----------



## manueljimenez (Ago 11, 2013)

loa quieres reparar te puedo ayudar a reparar tu ecu......


----------

